# UCLA Production/Directing MFA 2013



## Ceci (Oct 10, 2012)

For those of you who are applying at UCLA (production/directing MFA) do you know if it's possible to send a dvd with our short films along with the application (in addition to the required creative material)? Because a friend of mine who applied last year (and was accepted) told me she submitted her short film. But on the website I can't find anywhere that says that we can send DVDs with our work. 

thanks


----------



## Robin101 (Oct 13, 2012)

Does your friend know if they actually watched her DVD? I noticed in the application it's stated several times  _not_ to send one.


----------



## ChristopherP (Oct 14, 2012)

I noticed the same. Instead of sending my short film, I spent roughly 5 months perfecting my personal statement and treatment.


----------



## Robin101 (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm having the worst time with the treatment. I know it has to be for a short, but does anyone know what the desired length is? I had to write a four minute silent film treatment for NYU, so I'm considering expanding that one for UCLA.


----------



## Moira (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey Guys,

now the deadline has passed! I submitted on Wednesday for Production/Directing MFA and am happy to have made the deadline. Congrats to all of you who made it, too  Are you happy with your material? I did the best I could and am content with what I submitted. Any interesting stories about the submission process from anyone?


----------



## Robin101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi Moira,

Congrats on submitting as well! I also applied to Production/Directing even though I seriously considered omitting this application because of its earlier deadline. Overall, I'm glad I went for it. What other schools are you applying to?


----------



## Moira (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi Robin,

I'll apply also to AFI, USC, Columbia University NYC und Columia College Chicago. 
Luckily, there is still time until December... I am currently working on the Photo Option
for USC, that's fun as I am a photographer


----------



## Robin101 (Nov 4, 2012)

That's awesome. I'm also applying to AFI, Columbia NYC, and NYU! Is this your first time applying? Can I ask if you're coming straight out of undergrad like I am?


----------



## Moira (Nov 5, 2012)

I have already applied to other schools, but not in the US. I am from Germany and did my Bachelor's degree here in Germany in Photodesign. Now that I earned an award in California this year, I thought why not apply for film school in the US? I've always wanted to study abroad some time and I'd like to go to America. So it is my first application to those schools. I have worked in the film business before I studied photo design and have finished my degree in February and worked in the industry ever since. So I am a graduate and try to do my master's degree in the US. What'S your story?


----------



## Robin101 (Nov 5, 2012)

I will be finishing my undergrad in film and media studies this spring, so this is my first time applying to film schools. I've written, directed and edited a few projects for school that I'm proud enough to send with my application, but aside from that, I don't have any creative film experience in the "film world." I have PA'd on a few independent features, shorts and music videos, so I'm hoping admissions sees that as something.

But yeah, I've been reading these forums for two years waiting for my chance to post about my experience and find camaraderie with other suffers, but it's been so quiet! Hopefully, with the one application deadline out the door, other posters will come flying in? 

Anyone out there want to share background/experiences/hopes/dreams?


----------



## nateflies (Nov 7, 2012)

Hello,

It's kinda fun reading all these different posts about the upcoming UCLA 2013 year in directing/producing.  I know UCLA sort-of prides itself on bringing in a diverse group of filmmakers, which is partially what draws me so much to their program.  I've been creating films since I was a kid, but have spent the last 7 years since my undergrad as an aviator in the military.  Having done this, I've added quite a bit of depth to my life experience and feel it shows in my more recent projects.  Whether I make it in or not, I'm still excited to discuss filmmaking with others who love it as much as I do : )


----------



## Robin101 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey Nateflies,

An aviator? That sounds quite impressive! What kinds of films are you interested in making?


----------



## nateflies (Nov 7, 2012)

Well, through the years I've made many films.  Three feature-length films that were dramas, a feature-documentary and numerous shorter films with more silly subject-matter.  My heart is in making films that really impact how people feel when they are watching them.  I like to get really in-tune with the mood of a film, if that makes sense.  And everything in that film supports that mood and theme. I haven't decided exactly what kind of film i'm going to tackle if I get accepted, but, right now, I'm leaning towards a sort-of cyberpunk thriller/drama of sorts.  What about you?


----------



## Robin101 (Nov 18, 2012)

Lately, I've been writing mostly small character portraits. Ideally, I'd like to write and direct shorts for a living, 30 minutes or less, because at this point in my career, I can't really see myself doing many features.


----------



## nateflies (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm not sure features are what I want to do yet, but that's sort of what I'm hoping to discover over the next few years...

Working on shorts is a good plan, esp for now.  I think that's something every filmmaker can benefit from.  I would love to do more myself, for sure!


----------

